# Domenica in a rischio chiusura: terza puntata al 9% di share



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2017)

La domenica pomeridiana di Rai 1 non trova pace. *Cristina e Benedetta Parodi *hanno *floppato *per la terza volta consecutiva ma, stavolta, il risultato è davvero preoccupante e si potrebbe veramente pensare ad una *chiusura anticipata*. 

Nonostante i vari cambi fatti nelle tre puntate (tra cui l'eliminazione del quiz "Tre per Tre" con protagonista Claudio Lippi che non ha preso bene la cosa), gli ascolti sono andati sempre calando e ieri *Domenica in* ha raggiunto il *record negativo* di 1.523.000 telespettatori e * 9,3% di share* a favore di Barbara D'Urso che con Domenica Live su Canale 5 ha conquistato quasi 4 milioni di telespettatori (numeri record per la conduttrice napoletana) ed il 21% di share. Male anche il programma La Vita è una figata di Bebe Vio (8% di share) che segue il contenitore delle sorelle Parodi. 

Negli ultimi giorni, si è parlato di una* chiusura del format* "Domenica in" oppure di un *cambio radicale del cast *nel caso gli ascolti non fossero aumentati. Chiusura che, dopo la pubblicazione dei dati auditel di ieri domenica 29 ottobre, sembra essere ad un passo.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2017)

Altro prodotto del PD ste due sciacquette.

Crostino Parodi è passato da Berlusconi al Babbeo. Della serie, va dove tira il vento.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altro prodotto del PD ste due sciacquette.
> 
> Crostino Parodi è passato da Berlusconi al Babbeo. Della serie, va dove tira il vento.


Ovvio. Ma questo è palesemente un regalo del PD a Berlusconi (probabilmente per "ringraziarlo" della De Filippi a Sanremo), le Parodi la domenica al posto di Giletti erano un flop annunciatissimo e dubito che Orfeo (alias il telecomando di Renzi) e compagnia non lo sapessero. Tristina è una giornalista ed è incapace di intrattenere, mentre la sorella è brava a...fare cosa? I dolcetti della nonna? Poi con Lippi e Panatta a stare seduti senza fare niente solo per prendere qualche soldo in più...madòòò, siamo messi male e questa è la tv che NOI paghiamo.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Ottobre 2017)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Affari Italiani, si pensa ad un cambio totale del cast o alla sospensione.*


----------



## Gekyn (30 Ottobre 2017)

Il dato preoccupante è i 4 milioni della D'Urso.....


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La domenica pomeridiana di Rai 1 non trova pace. *Cristina e Benedetta Parodi *hanno *floppato *per la terza volta consecutiva ma, stavolta, il risultato è davvero preoccupante e si potrebbe veramente pensare ad una *chiusura anticipata*.
> 
> Nonostante i vari cambi fatti nelle tre puntate (tra cui l'eliminazione del quiz "Tre per Tre" con protagonista Claudio Lippi che non ha preso bene la cosa), gli ascolti sono andati sempre calando e ieri *Domenica in* ha raggiunto il *record negativo* di 1.523.000 telespettatori e * 9,3% di share* a favore di Barbara D'Urso che con Domenica Live su Canale 5 ha conquistato quasi 4 milioni di telespettatori (numeri record per la conduttrice napoletana) ed il 21% di share. Male anche il programma La Vita è una figata di Bebe Vio (8% di share) che segue il contenitore delle sorelle Parodi.
> 
> Negli ultimi giorni, si è parlato di una* chiusura del format* "Domenica in" oppure di un *cambio radicale del cast *nel caso gli ascolti non fossero aumentati. Chiusura che, dopo la pubblicazione dei dati auditel di ieri domenica 29 ottobre, sembra essere ad un passo.



Ciò che ci propinano in tv è direttamente proporzionale alla stima che hanno del nostro quoziente intellettivo oppure un mezzo per formarci 'a dovere'.
La tv negli ultimi 20 anni ha toccato livelli infimi. 
Ma la qualità?
Riguardo le abitudini domenicali degli italiani : ma c'è ancora chi guarda la tv alla domenica pomeriggio?
Io credo le usanze degli italiani sono cambiate e se stanno tutti riversati nei centri commerciali chi guarda 'domenica in'?


----------



## Djici (30 Ottobre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciò che ci propinano in tv è direttamente proporzionale alla stima che hanno del nostro quoziente intellettivo oppure un mezzo per formarci 'a dovere'.
> La tv negli ultimi 20 anni ha toccato livelli infimi.
> Ma la qualità?
> Riguardo le abitudini domenicali degli italiani : ma c'è ancora chi guarda la tv alla domenica pomeriggio?
> Io credo le usanze degli italiani sono cambiate e se stanno tutti riversati nei centri commerciali chi guarda 'domenica in'?



Ma chi è che passa tutto il pomeriggio a guardare un programma come Domenica In?
In Francia e Belgio un prodotto così non avrebbe mai avuto successo dal dopo anni 80.


----------



## cris (30 Ottobre 2017)

4 milioni di lesi mentali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Ottobre 2017)

Per me comunque tutti sti dati sono farlocchi. I dati auditel sono presi in modo ridicolo. Mi pare sia un campione di poche migliaia di famiglie e basta. Che magari avranno pure interessi a mettere su un canale piuttosto che un altro.

Un auditel reale dovrebbe essere stile visualizzazioni su internet, totalmente indipendente e slegato da un campione di base. Le tecnologie per farlo ci sarebbero. Ora col digitale credo basterebbe poco.

Ho idea che se implementassero un nuovo metodo i profitti delle pubblicità andrebbero a picco, vedendo i numeri reali di share


----------



## wfiesso (30 Ottobre 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Il dato preoccupante è i 4 milioni della D'Urso.....





cris ha scritto:


> 4 milioni di lesi mentali



.


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2017)

Come dicevo l'altra volta la Parodi sta bene a Bake off e nulla più, se poi ha mollato la versione junior del programma per andare a fare una roba del genere (inguardabile come tutta la tv italiana) peggio per lei.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2017)

*Secondo Gente, la prossima puntata potrebbe essere l'ultima delle sorelle Parodi se lo share non cresce. *


----------



## fabri47 (2 Novembre 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Gente, la prossima puntata potrebbe essere l'ultima delle sorelle Parodi se lo share non cresce. *


Cioè, si sono fatti superare perfino da Rai 2 ed ancora devono decidere se chiuderla? Gli utenti sui social rimpiangono Pippo Baudo (che ad 80 anni rimane comunque avanti a molti degli pseudo-presentatori odierni) ed ho detto tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Novembre 2017)

Ieri altro flop (10,7%) con la D'Urso che è arrivata a quasi 5 milioni e 23% di share. Ma che aspettano a chiuderla? E' chiaro che al pubblico sono proprio le Parodi a non piacere, al di là dei contenuti.


----------

